# Over 3 times bodyweight deadlift for 4 reps



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Form is awful I know but had a car crash on thursday so was afraid to bring my hips any lower. Still a pb so reps all round I am happy 

Anyways will fix form and try for 6 or 7 reps next week

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=768542309838529&set=vb.100000483021005&type=2&theater


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

bumpa doo


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Aint that bad. Bars bending.... quite a result! Kudos mate


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

GeordieSteve said:


> Aint that bad. Bars bending.... quite a result! Kudos mate


thanks mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well done mate.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

John Andrew said:


> Excellent mate, keep on going! Look forward to next week! Good luck. John


thank you John!


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well done mate.


cheers supra


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

just signed up for a comp on sat, gonna go for the 300kg dead  wish me luck guys


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

quick question actually....how often do you guys deadlift, and do you go heavy every workout?

need to find a way to bring up my deadlift bigtime as in the past 3 months it has gotten weaker :/


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

tommy92 said:


> quick question actually....how often do you guys deadlift, and do you go heavy every workout?
> 
> need to find a way to bring up my deadlift bigtime as in the past 3 months it has gotten weaker :/


Every 14 days, a lot of guys find this to be good, especially if squatting heavy too.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Nytol said:


> Every 14 days, a lot of guys find this to be good, especially if squatting heavy too.


wow I've been doing it every 5 days or so...no wonder my deadlift has stalled...


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

tommy92 said:


> wow I've been doing it every 5 days or so...no wonder my deadlift has stalled...


I'm shocked you have not injured yourself TBH.

The posterior chain can often take a while to recover locally, but don't discount the massive stress you are putting on your whole system by lifting so much weight so frequently.

I'd bet money that if you cut your DL down to every 9 days you would get a surge of progress.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Nytol said:


> I'm shocked you have not injured yourself TBH.
> 
> The posterior chain can often take a while to recover locally, but don't discount the massive stress you are putting on your whole system by lifting so much weight so frequently.
> 
> I'd bet money that if you cut your DL down to every 9 days you would get a surge of progress.


I'll do that Nytol. I will do it every 2nd back day, is that how you do it?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

tommy92 said:


> I'll do that Nytol. I will do it every 2nd back day, is that how you do it?


The problem is back day just doesn't feel like back day with out deads to me :lol:

Strong lifting though dude :thumbup1:


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

2004mark said:


> The problem is back day just doesn't feel like back day with out deads to me :lol:
> 
> Strong lifting though dude :thumbup1:


did it yesterday for the first time in ages, felt a bit sick so just did bb rows/lat pulldowns/machine rows/straight arm cable pulldowns

you're right, my body felt way too intact for after a back workout haha


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

tommy92 said:


> I'll do that Nytol. I will do it every 2nd back day, is that how you do it?


When my training is at maximum intensity I only train most things every 14 days, but what you propose sounds like it should work very well.

Don't be afraid to take more recovery as you get stronger and stress your body more.

I started out training 3x per week, each body part every 7 days, but over the next 10 yrs as I got stronger I needed more recovery, so slowly decreased it to a point where I was training 2x per week, each body part every 14 days.

That is where I hit my PB's.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Nytol said:


> When my training is at maximum intensity I only train most things every 14 days, but what you propose sounds like it should work very well.
> 
> Don't be afraid to take more recovery as you get stronger and stress your body more.
> 
> ...


see this is where I get confused Nytol, what you are saying sounds very logical, but then some routines, like Sheiko, or Smolov are the polar opposite, which have you benching and/or squatting and/or deadlifting 3 times a week.

I am looking for the right routine to get as strong as I can before the 2014 season, and what I've been doing the past few months has not been working for me unfortunately :/ my nutrition is good I make sure to get in plenty of protein/calories.

I tried repping you but I can't from the last time time I did haha


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

tommy92 said:


> see this is where I get confused Nytol, what you are saying sounds very logical, but then some routines, like Sheiko, or Smolov are the polar opposite, which have you benching and/or squatting and/or deadlifting 3 times a week.
> 
> I am looking for the right routine to get as strong as I can before the 2014 season, and what I've been doing the past few months has not been working for me unfortunately :/ my nutrition is good I make sure to get in plenty of protein/calories.
> 
> I tried repping you but I can't from the last time time I did haha


Are people doing those routines out and out stronger than everyone else in the PL'ing world? No.

As you say, it is logical.

Lift heavy $hit, go home, recover, come back lift slightly heavier $hit, and repeat...

But such simplicity does not sell books, programs or make anyone money.

That is why IMO the internet is so full of nobs trying to sound intelligent, writing over complicated, totally illogical training articles.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Nytol said:


> Are people doing those routines out and out stronger than everyone else in the PL'ing world? No.
> 
> As you say, it is logical.
> 
> ...


some very very strong people are saying heavy heavy twice per week...the ansers Im getting are just polar opposites of each other, Im confused as **** mate haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Get yourself onto UKM Lifting League.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

nice mate

now lets see some benching or OHP. sick of fcuking deads lol seems to be everyones best lift


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> nice mate
> 
> now lets see some benching or OHP. sick of fcuking deads lol seems to be everyones best lift


I've got plenty of vids benching ha I'd say bench is my best lift, got the GPC bench open on saturday so will update then! Im competeing over 90kg for the first time (92kg ish and NOT cutting weight on purpose) and equipped for the first time, wanna break the 100kg and the 110kg junior records


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Get yourself onto UKM Lifting League.


ye I gotta got involved in this, can you out me in the table hunting?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

tommy92 said:


> ye I gotta got involved in this, can you out me in the table hunting?


Just post your 3 lifts in thread mate.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Just post your 3 lifts in thread mate.


ye **** I gotta get some raw vids now, only thing is I have a comp this sat and two sats after so Im just busy mate, need them cos I wanna go for all the level 10s in the monsterlifts challenge league thingy


----------

